# Hakuyoh Maru



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Shortly after completation of the discharge of her cargo of 83700 tons of Algerian crude oil at Genoa on july 12,1981, the 102009 dwt Japanese mot. tk. HAKUYOH MARU was struck by lightning, wich caused massive explosions
and fire.Six persons were killed and another 10 suffered injuries as many of the survivors threw themselves into the harbour.Burning debris fell on the nearby tankers INDUSTRIAL PROSPERITY and ANTE BANINA, causing damages
to them ,while nearby buildings ad their windows shattered by the blasts.
HAKUYOH MARU remained laid up at Genoa until being sold to spanish Shipbreakers in 1984.She arrived to barcelona,in tow,for scrapping on june 1of that year.
If you have good eyes you can see the burnt cabin of this tanker from afar
in the pic of AL KHAFJI (thread of LUMINETTA) .


----------

